# "Once a Month Cooking"



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

I did a little once a month cooking yesterday. I do not really do once a month, more like whenever i have the time and energy. :hysterical:

Anyhow, made up two of our chickens and was able to make 6 casseroles from that. Cooked up some stew meat from our beef and made a couple dishes of stroganoff minus the sour cream, (I can put that in just after reheating). Doing up some hamburger from our beef to make pizza casseroles and tater tot casseroles. 

I like that all the meat is stuff we raised, almost all the vegetables are from my garden or bartered with my neighbor and his garden. Great for those nights the fibro has me down and pooped. Much healthier than takeout which we cannot really afford anyway.

Anybody else do this and any really freezer friendly recipes?


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

I've tried on and off. As long as I stay really flexible, it works. But usually we have so many things coming out of the garden that I need to cook more often! But I love actually making a big batch something finished to freeze instead of canning the basic ingredients. I'm far more apt to defrost a whole lasagna than I am to take a can of tomato sauce, some dehydrated basil, etc and make it midwinter.

I think it's always a good idea to have at least a weeks worth of meals in the freezer. You never know what's going to come up!


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

I do it irregularly but it's really worth the effort to not have to worry about a main dish for supper.


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

The idea of OAMC sounds good to me, but it wouldn't work for me time wise. I do better just fixing double of what I'm making that day and freezing half for another day.

Good for you getting all those hearty meals tucked away in the freezer. You are so right - everything tastes so much better when you've raised and grown it yourself.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Some great ideas on Pinterest for once a month cooking...

http://mamaandbabylove.com/2011/04/05/freezer-cooking-with-slow-cooker-recipes/

http://www.frugalmom.net/blog/in-the-kitchen/frugal-recipes/once-a-month-cooking-chicken-recipes/


----------



## jkhs (Sep 17, 2010)

My DH really loves these burritos for bringing to lunch at work. My recipe isn't exact, but here's the general one that I follow.

Beef & Bean Burritos

1/2 pound ground beef
1 medium onion, chopped
1 garlic clove, minced
1 (16 ounce) can refried beans
1 (4 ounce) can chopped green chili peppers-drained
1/3 cup salsa 
1/4 teaspoon salt
Shredded cheese-cheddar, monterey jack, colby, etc
Flour tortillas

Cook meat with onions and garlic. Drain. Add beans, chilis, salsa, and salt and mix well. Place about 1/4 cup meat mixture onto a tortilla, top with cheese and roll up "burrito style". Place onto a cookie sheet lined with wax paper and freeze for several hours. Once frozen, wrap each burrito in plastic wrap and place all in a freezer bag.

To cook, remove desired number of burritos and either microwave until hot. I also sometimes thaw them, cover them with enchilada sauce and bake at 350* until hot.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

jkhs said:


> My DH really loves these burritos for bringing to lunch at work. My recipe isn't exact, but here's the general one that I follow.
> 
> Beef & Bean Burritos
> 
> ...


I make something similar and freeze them too!

I also make breakfast burritos in large batches, and flash freeze them!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Ardie/WI said:


> I make something similar and freeze them too!
> 
> I also make breakfast burritos in large batches, and flash freeze them!


Do you mind sharing how you make them and how you reheat them? I would love to make them for dh


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Merks said:


> Do you mind sharing how you make them and how you reheat them? I would love to make them for dh


I don't really have a recipe because I estimate the amounts.

I fry up about a pound of pork sausage, chopped up ham or some bacon. Then I scramble eggs, peppers, mushrooms and sweet peppers into that and let it cool. Salt and pepper to taste. Next, the large tortillas are laid on a counter top and I evenly divide the mixture on them and top that with any kind of cheese (I love Swiss on them or a mixture of mozzarella and cheddar) and fold them tortilla style.

I wrap them individually in aluminum foil and freeze.

Usually, I defrost them overnight in the refrigerator for the next day. Then, I unwrap the foil and bake them at about 350 until they're warm through and the tortilla is a little brown!

I sometimes fry chopped up, cooked potatoes before adding the eggs and after frying the meat.


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Just this week I made up some breakfast burritos for the first time.
I followed the same basic recipe as Ardie. I did add diced cooked potatoes, sauted onions and green peppers. I also added a bit of hot sauce to the egg mixture before cooking.

These were a big hit. My DH shared a couple at work and they liked them as well. He heats them in the microwave at work.


----------



## Lynx (Feb 25, 2012)

How do you freeze?

My worry is not getting everything frozen in time if you pack to tightly or try to much for your size of freezer. If taking to long to freeze you would spoil some of it and it could make you sick when eaten.


----------



## Cali (Mar 16, 2012)

I would really like to start doing this more, loving the ideas!


----------



## galfriend (Nov 19, 2004)

On my need to do list ASAP! It's so handy (about necessary)...when its there and done!

Garden season here and I don't have time to be cooking meals, planting, tending to garden AND then canning <<hopefully Oh yeah, and then working all hours at my job too.


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

I wish it were once-a-month cooking! But if I'm going to spend the day in the kitchen, I'll get the most out of it too. Most of what I keep up with is making lunches to freeze for my DH. I always freeze leftovers, but sometimes (especially when I'm working outside the home too) I will make three or four meals and freeze them all in single-serving containers. We just pick what we would like for dinner that night from our favorite dish!


----------

